# Freakin rain sunk my boat



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Woke up getting ready to go to work saw this craap happened to my boat. Control throttle,all my batteries,and all my stuff under the boat hull was completely submerge. Dam it!! Just how much rain did we get last night. It sounded like a war zone when I was sleeping but never had it fill up the boat in just a few hours.

Does battery still work under water ?


----------



## Jayco (Dec 28, 2015)

did you have the plug in? It's odd that it didn't drain.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Yep Battery will work but get the leads off and out the water.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Betcha don't leave the plug in it anymore......


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

Mine is sitting in the driveway, plug out thank god as we got 6in here last night. Disconnect the battery ASAP, its sealed so it should work, and luckily this is freshwater, but still may get some rust on any exposed wire. Can you get it in garage, and pull that plug ASAP.


----------



## Talmbout (Apr 13, 2013)

Rain water is way better than salt water. It will be fine just get a bunch of wd-40 and spray her up good.


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

giant livewell


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

My other concern is all the retention lake around my house is full to the brim. It cannot hold any more water. We are gonna get our house flooded if this rain continues or if we have another hard rain fall like last night. I was joking to my wife we might have to bail out the house an on to the boat if our house and streets gotten flooded.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Battery will work under water. I rescued 2 old guys after they flipped there boat over one january a few years back. Came up on them and the battery was in the water somewhere and the trolling motor was on and spinning.


----------



## housewolf (Nov 24, 2014)

brucevannguyen said:


> Just how much rain did we get last night.


I got 9"+ between 10pm and 4am.

You can check/watch your local creek levels & rainfall here if you live in Harris Co.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Matt after you inform me it's illegal to use white bass carcas as bait. I'm back to square one. I really need some bait for next week trip. If I don't come across some real soon might have to pose pone. I might have to go down to Kemah and catch me a bunch of hard heads for baits.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Bruce, the only thing worse than forgetting to remove your bilge drain plugs is letting others know that you forgot. :rotfl:


----------



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

Hahahaha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

